# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Cuối tuần du lịch Bình Châu tắm suối khoáng nóng - Vũng Tàu

## hangnt

> *Chỉ dẫn: Từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đi theo Quốc lộ 51 khoảng 100 km đến thị xã Bà Rịa. Từ đây rẽ trái theo hướng Quốc lộ 55 khoảng 55 km là đến khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Châu thuộc xã Bưng Riềng, huyện Xuyên Mộc.*


*Khu du lịch suối khoáng Bình Châu nằm cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 150 km. Nơi đây có đến 70 điểm phun nước nóng lộ thiên toả nhiệt quanh năm. Trong nguồn nước này chứa nhiều chất như silic, nitơ, lưu huỳnh, natri, clo… có tác dụng chữa bệnh.* 



Khu du lịch suoi nuoc nong Binh Chau có hơn 70 điểm phun nước lộ thiên,
Suối nước nóng là một bàu nước sôi với hơn 70 điểm phun nước lộ thiên, chảy len lỏi qua các gốc cây tràm, tọa lạc trong khu rừng cấm nguyên sinh của quốc gia có diện tích khoảng bảy ha, do người Pháp phát năm 1905, có tên gọi suối khoáng nóng Cù Mi.

Suối nước khoáng này được nhiều người biết đến từ những năm 1928, do bác sĩ người Pháp đến đây nghiên cứu và giới thiệu là Mạch Cháy Cù Mi trên tạp chí có uy tín tên “Nghiên Cứu Đông Dương”.

Năm 1976, có nhiều nhà nghiên cứu Việt Nam và quốc tế đến đây tìm hiểu, phân tích và cho biết có khoảng 24 thành phần hóa học khác nhau trong nước như Fe2O3, NH3, H2S, CO2…. Tuy nhiên, suối nước khoáng này không uống được. Các nhà khoa học cho rằng, suoi nuoc nong Binh Chau là quá trình hậu của núi lửa. Tức là khi núi lửa ngừng phun, các lò “mắc ma” vẫn tiếp tục đưa hơi nóng, khí và khoáng chất lên trên mặt đất tạo thành một dòng suối nóng.



Bể tắm khoáng nóng với nhiệt độ 37oC



Bể tắm khoáng lạnh
Suối nước khoáng Bình Châu có hồ rộng nhất khoảng 100 m2, độ sâu hơn một mét, nước nóng nhất và lúc nào cũng sủi tăm, bốc hơi như một nồi xông hơi thiên nhiên khổng lồ. Nhiệt độ trên mặt nước khoảng 64oc và dưới đáy hồ khoảng 84oc. Những nơi có nước nóng trên dưới 40oc có thể tắm, ngâm chân tay để chữa bệnh. Điều thú vị là trong khu vực nước nóng này, rừng tràm và các loại cây cỏ khác vẫn phát triển xanh tươi, tạo nên vẻ đẹp hấp dẫn, kỳ lạ của thiên nhiên.



Những mạch nước nóng nằm dải rác trong khu du lịch được thiết kế thành giếng chuyên để du khách luộc trứng



Những giỏ trứng luộc
Bình Châu có một món đặc sản bạn không thể bỏ qua, đó là trứng gà luộc. Tại đây, có những chum nước khoáng tự nhiên được xây dựng để du khách có thể tự "luộc" trứng gà. Trứng gà luộc ở Bình Châu được nước khoáng nóng làm chín từ ngoài vào trong nên sau khi luộc trứng có lòng đỏ “hồng đào”.



Khu nuôi cá sấu



Vườn giáp lâm
*Chỉ dẫn*: Từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đi theo Quốc lộ 51 khoảng 100 km đến thị xã Bà Rịa. Từ đây rẽ trái theo hướng Quốc lộ 55 khoảng 55 km là đến khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Châu thuộc xã Bưng Riềng, huyện Xuyên Mộc. 

*Giá vé vào cổng*: 30.000 đồng/ người lớn và 15.000 đồng/trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.

*Khách Sạn*:

Tại khu suoi nuoc nong Binh Chau hiện có 5 cụm khách sạn: Khu Bình Tâm; Khu Hoa Anh Đào; Khu Bình Minh; Khu Bình An; Khu Vườn Cau; ... 

*Bảng Niêm yết giá phòng tại khu du lịch suối nước nóng Bình Châu* 


*Giá vé tắm khoáng nóng:*





> *Chỉ dẫn: Từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đi theo Quốc lộ 51 khoảng 100 km đến thị xã Bà Rịa. Từ đây rẽ trái theo hướng Quốc lộ 55 khoảng 55 km là đến khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Châu thuộc xã Bưng Riềng, huyện Xuyên Mộc.*


*Cùng khám phá Khu du lịch - khu du lich*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Giờ mà được đi tăm nước nóng thì quá tuyệt 
Giãn gân giãn cốt

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đang mệt mỏi cần thư giãn đây  :cuoi1:

----------


## pigcute

Suối nước nòng đẹp như chốn bồng lai thế kia thì tắm tiên luôn  :cuoi: ))

----------


## littlegirl

luộc trứng thế kia ko biết bao giờ mới chín đây

----------

